
Show HN: Yuzu Metrix – Professional Campaign Reporting for Influencers - 42droids
https://yuzumetrix.com/influencers
======
42droids
Hi HN,

I am the maker and I am super excited to share Yuzu Metrix
([https://yuzumetrix.com/influencers](https://yuzumetrix.com/influencers))
with you.

Your feedback and support is highly appreciated!

Yuzu Metrix in more details:

Yuzu Metrix is an influencer marketing reporting tool which can be used by
influencers, agencies, brands.

But, there is a twist!

We want to empower both the influencers and the agencies. Yuzu Metrix gives
you the tools you need to cut through the noise of data and focus on what
matters.

Real results, real reach and the real influence of your campaigns.

How do we do this? \- Influencers create a report at the end of each campaign
showcasing only the posts they created for the campaign. \- The data displayed
alongside each post and at the report summary comes from the social media
APIs. \- We don't show you overwhelming data on supposed reach, hashtags, or
estimated values. \- What we show: impressions and engagement aggregated +
insights for each social media & posts. \- Facebook, Instagram (Posts and
Stories), Twitter, YouTube and Blogs (Google Analytics) is supported. \-
Agencies and Brands can gather these reports into Campaigns and get aggregated
numbers for impressions and engagement. \- While we charge a monthly fee for
agencies, Yuzu Metrix is free for influencers. \- There are no additional
fees, a limit on Campaigns, and we don't charge a commission.

Yuzu Metrix is at the humble beginnings We are constantly adding new features
while listening to our early adopters and testers. We want Yuzu Metrix to
become your go-to tool when running influencer campaigns.

Thank you for reading. Feedback is very much appreciated! :)

